# most geese in a day?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

what is the most geese youve shot in a day and with how many people?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Doesn't matter as long as you have fun. :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I was driving down the road one day, and there was like 500,000 snow geese in the field. So I talk like dirty harold "make my day goosie" and I shoot out the window, and THREE of them died. I pick them up and go home happy hunter.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I was cruising down the lake at about midnite one nite and hit a flock of roosting birds, but I didnt kill any


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

Me and my 4 friends went out scouting and shoot 53 birds in 3 hours. one group that we shot at was two people 27 snows in four shots.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

I shot around 50 in a couple hours last spring by myself when hunting a marsh. I walked out with just under 40 and a double banded blue due to the fact the fog was so heavy that i was loosing birds. Went back a day or two later after the fog was gone got all the cripples that i could find.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:lol: man this post is :stirpot:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Over/Under for the # of posts before this is locked: 11


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

I WILL


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

SAY OVER


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

11. HEHEHE


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

:eyeroll:


----------



## honkerhitmen (Jan 20, 2008)

Three guns 84 birds one jump a couple of years ago in sd not good limit is 20 a day the fine was real nice


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Does it really matter? You have to be smart enough to realize that this type of post will indeed cause others to become upset.

A couple guys at the beginning of the thread were being funny... not all of you caught this detail.

I'm sure you all know it's senseless to brag about sheer numbers just for the point of bragging. This is one of the side effect problems with having an unlimited season. It's one thing if you have conservation in mind and honorable intent....but if all you are trying to do is rack up the highest kill count to brag :eyeroll: you aren't helping the image of responsible hunters with that mentality.

Locked it is.... before someone says something really foolish.

Ryan


----------

